# Tires for eiger



## quicklx (May 13, 2011)

I am new the forum and looked for a newbie thread, but couldnot find one. so I will introduce myself here.

I am a drag racer at heart, but the ATV's offer a freedom that compares to nothing. I am 34 yrs old, married, and have a 170 lb Newfie. I not only race the car but also build the engines, and do all the fabrication. The only thing I don't do is paint!

I have a Can-Am outlander as well as the Eiger that I recently aquired. Ok, so that's my intro, now for the good stuff!





The Eiger has 300 miles on it and its a 2004 4x4 Automatic. I am looking at all these stinking tires and I cannot make up my mind. I know the 400cc is on the small side of things so I do not want to put a tire on it that is going to kill it and take the fun out of it. I mainly ride trails, but in Michigan the trails go from hard pack, to mud, to light sand (rarely), hills, etc.. I like the bighorns but the weight and price scare me. I have been looking at the Maxxis Zilla in 27"'s due to them measuring on the small side 26-26.5" and they are very reasonably priced. 

Before getting the tires I have been setting a solid foundation for them to prevent what ever tire I decide on from bogging it down. Here's what is done to it, but I have not yet had the chance to ride it, so I have no idea what its like now from stock.

1. DynoJet jet kit
2. Slide mod
3. UNI air filter
4. EPI economy clutch kit (wet clutch springs and secondary spring)
5. Coop45 Mod#3 to movable sheave
6. new belt since I was in there
7. 2" lift kit

Others not yet done, but sooner
1. FMF muffler
2. Tires (keeping th stock wheels, may paint them but thats it)

If you have any suggestions or pics of eigers with larger tires on them, it would be greatly appreciated. Also, if you have any experience with the changes I have made, please let me know what I can expect from them.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

The zilla's are a good choice. They are VERY light, & you shouldnt really notice any power loss with them especially since you have some mods listed there...


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

I would also suggest the Zillas. They will perform very well in the terrain that you talked about. And they are great for smaller cc engines.


----------



## quicklx (May 13, 2011)

Thanks for the quick replies! Do you think the 27-9-12 and 27-11-12 will be ok with the added height over stock? I checked the stock dunlops today and the rears are 24.5" while the fronts are only 23.5". From everything I can find on the Zilla's the 27's should come in around 26.5".

Sorry for killing this, just don't want to get the wrong tire / size and hate them. thanks again for the help.


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Yeah the 27's should be just fine. If you Eiger is designed from the factory to run a 1" shorter tire on the front though you might want to keep it that way. You can do a 27" Zilla on the back and a 26" up front. Point is, if the factory designed it to run different sizes front and back then you change it to all the same then you could screw something up. It will be geared for either the same size tires or different and however it is geared that is how you should keep your tires


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

^ Agreed. Make sure you keep the ratio the same.


----------



## quicklx (May 13, 2011)

The stockers are 25-8-12 and 25-10-12. Not sure why the fronts run shorter, but they do. I rechecked with a level at highpoint of the tire to be sure the measurement was accurate and the are actually within about 3/4 of an inch of each other. 

I am going to get the 27-9-12 and 27-11-12 Zilla's. Thanks for the help guys!!!!


----------



## jctgumby (Apr 23, 2009)

Oh ok...I thought you meant the tire sizes were actually shorter...It doesn't matter what the actual measurment is just make sure you keep them the samy listed hieght...I think you will be more than happy with the 27" Zillas, its an excellent tire


----------

